# Dog Biscuits, peanut butter pumpkin



## JoRae

Dog biscuits

1/4 cup peanut butter. 350* oven
2/3cup pumpkin purée Line cookie sheet with parchment paper
2 large eggs. Or Silpat pad
3 cups whole wheat flour
In mixing bowl with paddle, beat pumpkin, peanut butter and eggs on med. high speed until combined. 1-2 minutes. Gradually add 2 1/2 cups of whole wheat flour on low speed until incorporated. Ad a bit more flour if dough is sticky. Knead dough 3-4 times on floured surface. Roll to 1/4 inch thick. Cut with cookie cutter. Place on pan and bake 20 to 25 minutes depending on thickness and size. Cool on wire rack. 
Store in refrigerator if not eaten up in a couple of weeks. Can be frozen.


----------



## Jules934

You know, I think they used to serve these in the company cafeteria.

Bet the dogs'll love em!


----------



## JoRae

Jules934 said:


> You know, I think they used to serve these in the company cafeteria.
> 
> Bet the dogs'll love em!


 :lol: she does


----------



## glenniemae

Yep, made these for my grand-dog. He LOVES peanut butter! and the pumpkin is good for their bellies


----------



## LBush1144

JoRae said:


> Dog biscuits
> 
> 1/4 cup peanut butter. 350* oven
> 2/3cup pumpkin purée Line cookie sheet with parchment paper
> 2 large eggs. Or Silpat pad
> 3 cups whole wheat flour
> In mixing bowl with paddle, beat pumpkin, peanut butter and eggs on med. high speed until combined. 1-2 minutes. Gradually add 2 1/2 cups of whole wheat flour on low speed until incorporated. Ad a bit more flour if dough is sticky. Knead dough 3-4 times on floured surface. Roll to 1/4 inch thick. Cut with cookie cutter. Place on pan and bake 20 to 25 minutes depending on thickness and size. Cool on wire rack.
> Store in refrigerator if not eaten up in a couple of weeks. Can be frozen.


Did you know that you can wash the egg shells and grind them and add them to the biscuits; you can also add ground flax, ground carrots, oats, and baby food meat, fruit, or veggies. I have made tons of dog biscuits and try to add good nutrition to them as you do with the pumpkin, peanut butter, and eggs.


----------



## ANENOME

Thanks for sharing this great recipe, JoRae


----------



## nankat

YUM


----------



## JoRae

glenniemae said:


> Yep, made these for my grand-dog. He LOVES peanut butter! and the pumpkin is good for their bellies


Yes she loves both by themselves and she is begging for more cookies. Have to watch that girlie figure though. :-D


----------



## JoRae

LBush1144 said:


> Did you know that you can wash the egg shells and grind them and add them to the biscuits; you can also add ground flax, ground carrots, oats, and baby food meat, fruit, or veggies. I have made tons of dog biscuits and try to add good nutrition to them as you do with the pumpkin, peanut butter, and eggs.


Wow, great info. Thank you. I will add to my recipe. I have flax besides the other ingredients.


----------



## JoRae

ANENOME said:


> Thanks for sharing this great recipe, JoRae


You are welcome. Looks like a gray hound in your avatar. Love them. Such regal dogs and so sweet. I had a whippet hound when I was young.


----------



## JoRae

Merry Christmas to you and fur kids. &#127876;&#127878;&#10052;&#65039;


----------



## jberg

I have a recipe I have made for my pooches but yours seems so much simpler! And I have oodles of frozen pumpkin in premeasured amounts. Guess what Terra and Spencer are getting for Christmas? Hubby will be mad since I'm not really baking for us.....too many cookies all the time over Christmas. But both pups send major Woofs to you! jberg


----------



## JoRae

jberg said:


> I have a recipe I have made for my pooches but yours seems so much simpler! And I have oodles of frozen pumpkin in premeasured amounts. Guess what Terra and Spencer are getting for Christmas? Hubby will be mad since I'm not really baking for us.....too many cookies all the time over Christmas. But both pups send major Woofs to you! jberg


Hugs and pats back to them. Yes, very simple but so good and not bad for them. They will have a yummy surprise. I do bake, but I give it all away much to hubby's dismay. He gets a few. 😀
Merry Christmas. 🎆🎄❄


----------



## Trekkiebigtime

Thanks for the recipe. Will forward to my doggie friends.


----------



## JoRae

Trekkiebigtime said:


> Thanks for the recipe. Will forward to my doggie friends.


Welcome.


----------



## ANENOME

JoRae said:


> You are welcome. Looks like a gray hound in your avatar. Love them. Such regal dogs and so sweet. I had a whippet hound when I was young.


Actually, he IS a whippet although he's sometimes mistaken for a greyhound because of his size. He's an American Whippet which is a larger variety than the English breed and I was very blessed to receive him as a gift when he was a puppy. He's my BFF (best furry friend) and a real joy.


----------



## JoRae

ANENOME said:


> Actually, he IS a whippet although he's sometimes mistaken for a greyhound because of his size. He's an American Whippet which is a larger variety than the English breed and I was very blessed to receive him as a gift when he was a puppy. He's my BFF (best furry friend) and a real joy.


Thank you for the info. My little Duke was the smaller breed. My little guy was a gift for my 18th birthday from my mom. I had him 17 years. I had him before hubby and daughter. My first love. 😊


----------



## ANENOME

I'm so glad to hear you had Duke for 17 years. He was obviously dearly loved and extremely well cared for and happy.  My Mr Squiggle is 5 years old and I hope I may have him for as many years as you had Duke.
I read recently that whoever wrote "Diamonds are a girl's best friend" obviously never had a whippet." I like that!


----------

